# A JD that I could even like



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Now this would be a good JD!...except it is such an ugly color. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2390320263


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

funny what deere lovers will do.. man those are huge tires on that thing.. 

needs shiny hubs..


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

It will be fun to see what the deere lovers say about that. I have seen craftsmans painted to look like deeres and the deere lovers get bent out of shape. Don't know why, Isn't imitation the best form of flattery? Or is it a deception thing?


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry Ed-

I don't think it is flattery... more like fantasy... when a person has to go out and buy a real, good, tractor then paint it and pretend there is a good JD made. I'd call that denial. Too bad it is such an ugly color! I'd like to see the color in a bout a week...after the poor thing turns red from shame.

He probably did it to the high wheeler (more visible) so people could see he was the only one who had a Deere that didn't break down.

:^)


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the color. But then, I think all tractors should be green. Sure to start a conversation amongst Deere owners. I like the Case/Ingersoll tractors except for the color. I'm not real partial to the orange/red they use.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

must have wanted people to THINK he had a JD, but realy wanted the BEST GT.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *must have wanted people to THINK he had a JD, but realy wanted the BEST GT.  *


if that were the case.. wouldnt he have had a simplicity? :furious:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

That's right John, the Legacy XL is the best, and just under it is the GTH2548.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh yeah... the legacy XL is real real nice.. but its a little too rich for my blood... not sure if thats the way the saying goes.. what i am saying is 10-12K is a little more than i could afford to spend... 


<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/m_legacyxl.jpg>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That green Case is climbing in price.


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Bontai-

Yes, I saw that. Am a bit surprised as no JD guy should want it, and as for a Case man...green? It is a 70's model too...so what's up with that?!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *That green Case is climbing in price. *



Well if it runs good, it is still lower then it's probably worth. Looks like they did a nice job[other then the color] so the same in Case colors would go for over a grand.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ummm wonder how this thing would look green lol


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm a JD guy, and if it was local and I had the money, I'd buy it just to goof on the purists and folks with no sense of humor. I'm considering painting my truck green and yellow. I gotta paint it something because of the rust, so why not? I could even change the lettering on the back from Dodge to Deere pretty easy. If we can't have a little fun at no one's expense, we are missing out on oppertunities to laugh and have a good time. Just popped in my head, what if the guy had a whole fleet of Case tractors and one was painted like a Deere, one like a Farmall, one like an Oliver, etc. Why? Maybe he liked the delusion he had a complete set, or maybe just a frustrated artist. Whatever the story, as the new owner, you can make up any story you want to entertain people.:secret: 
2funny


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Yep, looks like you guys are going to be right. He offered it to me for $700 right off...looks like I should have gone over and taken it...But then again, green with my orange?...too much Halloween for me. LOL

"It is" pretty cool looking, if it was done right. FYI...I don't really hate JD's...just their old cracking hoods...and I like CC, Toro, and Case/ Ingersoll better. I do believe JD's are hyped way above what they actually are, quality wise, for the money. IMHO


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Oh yeah... the legacy XL is real real nice.. but its a little too rich for my blood... not sure if thats the way the saying goes.. what i am saying is 10-12K is a little more than i could afford to spend...
> 
> 
> <img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/m_legacyxl.jpg> *


we can tell you don't own that ones it's not shinny lol


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

couple coats of wax should do it


----------

